# 

## Redakcja

Produkcja energii na potrzeby ogrzewania elektrycznego w domu:
 

Z myślą o sprzedaży prądu:
 

Baterie słoneczne zamiast generatora prądu:
 

Zobacz więcej filmów na murator.tv - to telewizja poradnikowa dla WAS

----------


## vitis-it

Instalacje fotowoltaiczne opłacalne są prawie na całym świecie. Mam nadzieje, że w Polsce niedługo również będą opłacalne. Na tą chwile jeżeli ktoś posiada biuro, zakład produkcyjny itp gdzie pobór energii jest stały i całą wyprodukowana energia słoneczna zostanie skonsumowana na własne potrzeby instalacja taka jest opłacalna a co najważniejsze jej koszt instalacji się zwróci. 

Niestety bez dobrej ustawy OZE, której na tą chwile nie mamy panele słoneczne nawet z prosumentem nie będą opłacalne tak bardzo dla odbiorców indywidualnych jak by mogło się wydawać. Niby niewiele brakuje aby poprawka posła Bramory gwarantująca wysokie stałe stawki odkupu wyprodukowanej energii przeszła ale wszystko wskazuje na to, ze zostanie odrzucona w senacie a potem w sejmie z uwagi na sprzeciw Ministerstwa Gospodarki, PGE i PO

Instalacje akumulatorowe to niezastąpione źródło prądu i w dodatku ekonomiczne pod warunkiem, że nie mamy dostępu do prądu z sieci. Energia fotowoltaiczne akumulatorowa jest tylko tańsza od energii z agregatu prądotwórczego.

----------

